# Lex. Ky. Privy Dig!



## lexdigger (Jul 14, 2007)

Went today to check out a permission Tim had in Lexington. He had a brickliner probed out so all we had to do was pull up and get started. It was a sweet old house in downtown. 






 We did have to try and maintain the lawn as good as possible. We know there may be more pits in this yard and the homeowners want to keep the yard nice. Here's a look at things in full swing. Tim's down in there somewhere. 





 There he is! It was an oval brickliner that ended up being about ten feet deep. They threw a ton of lime in this thing.


----------



## lexdigger (Jul 14, 2007)

We ended up digging alot of bottles and stuff, but the dig of the day was this local small town stenciled jug. Is it whole? 





 Sure enough! Goucher & Powell Phone 81 Nicholasville, Ky. Can you tell I was one happy digger? 





 We dug the usual oddities as well. 





 We got a bunch of bottles but left alot with the homeowners. We ended up keeping some meds, druggists, a local beer and soda, a little house ink, some toothbrushes, a glueback spitoon, and the jug. Not the motherload, but definatly a fun dig! 





 The spitoon was the cryer of the day. It's terra cotta but is glazed inside. Very decorative and unusual. The two pieces will glue back in perfect and it will display nice. 





 With a little scrub, the jug will clean up nice. There's one small chip in the lip but you hardly notice it. Definatly a keeper! 





 We tried to keep the yard as nice as possible. We threw some seed down all around the sod and will come back to check on it after it settles. 





 The homeowners were really nice and they had a great dog. I wish more people were like these folks! Without people like this, willing to let us dig, we wouldn't have the chance to dig these yards undisturbed. It was a fun day and I look forward to digging with Tim again soon! 





 Happy Hunting! Chris Capley


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2007)

Great dig, Chris! Nice job on the yard fix-up as well. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice Jug Chris! We never find that type here, is that a toy gun? or a real one? I hear what you are saying about keeping them yards nice, and keeping the home owners happy, if it wasn't for them there are no pits to dig, we don't use tarps any more to much mess, we use 55 gallon plastic barrels, once you use them you never want to see a tarp again! Lol its  so much faster, and way way easier too to fill pits in, I got skunked on a 4x4 woody today we thought it was going deep, but nope, 5 foot & dipped, we have one probed out for tomorrow it might be the 1880s pit we hope any way good dig man. Rick


----------



## lexdigger (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Jim. We actually had to haul some rubble from an empty lot to help fill the hole in! Hopefully it doesn't sink after a while. 
 Yeah Rick, the jug is the best thing I've dug in about six months or so. The gun is real, about a .32. It was in pretty bad shape and the homeowners liked it, so it stayed with them. I wouldn't mind being able to do the barrel thing, but Tim drives a small compact car and we can fit all our gear into it or my jeep without having to haul a trailer. If I had a big pickup truck I would get some barrels for sure. If it makes you feel any better we got skunked on another pit this afternoon. We thought we had another one probed out and went to crack it open after we filled the first one in. It ended up being a big trash pit full of lime, rocks, and bricks but no bottles! Oh well, it was still a great day. Chris


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Great goin', Chris! Keep up the good work, bud.

 We went on a metal detecting/bottle hunt to 7000' in the Sierra today. TONS of busted KILLER bottles.
 The bleepin' snow and ice break 'em unless the neck is down. Oh well, at least we detected some nice mining implements.

 Let's here more from y'all.


----------



## lexdigger (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I think me and Tim are gonna team up and dig together. His partner John moved away and the other locals leave the two of us out of thier fun and games. We're gonna work on getting some permissions and tearing it up. Hope to get into some good pontil holes soon! Chris


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 14, 2007)

hi chris,  nice finds.  can't find many of the jugs in this area.  good luck,   rhona


----------



## lexdigger (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Rhona, we don't find many here either! When we do they're usually plain. With this one being from a small town near Lexington, I'm sure it's not very common. It will be fun to research and find out if it's a saloon, distillery, or drug store? We haven't ever even heard of it, so we're gonna try and find something out about it. Thanks again, Chris


----------



## logueb (Jul 14, 2007)

Great dig Chris, I still haven't located an old privy yet.  Still hoping to dig one one day.  The construction is about over at the bridge site dig so hopefully I'll have some time to do some probing for privys. I just know that there has to be some around here somewhere.  Nice jug.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Chris. I have a small S 10 pick up I can fit 8  fifty-five gallon drums in it believe it or not, we have the ones that slide into each other, some times, we get to leave them at the home owners, until we finish the dig or longer if we are doing other pits in the yard, you said the best thing you dug in 6 months? What about that wild hair dye!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well time to get ready to check out another one, have a good one Rick


----------



## lexdigger (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Buster. Keep at it and you'll find some privies. You just have to be persistent and patient. Eventually you'll get into a good one. 
 Yeah Rick, we joke that when we get old we'll get the tripod setup and buckets and everything! LOL Just joking. What Hair Dye? I did get a scratch jug back in March, but it was in pretty bad shape. Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2007)

OLD?? bhahahaha  we dug in 95 degree heat today, we set up a tarp tent but still [8D] oh it must have been Doug with that hair bottle i forget names Im gittin old ya know  []


----------

